

JXcore Beta 2 Released (Node.js 0.10 stable multithreaded) - voltaire99
http://jxcore.com/jxcore-beta-2-released/

======
egeozcan
Let's address the elephant in the room: This seems to be not open source.

------
rachitgupta
Are there significant performance gains over using the node Cluster module?

